# Making an exercise ball hedgehog safe?



## Honestly_Vitali (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi everyone! So I know exercise balls aren't recommended by many hedgehog owners, but I was wondering if I could make a safer one?


My hedgehog hates his wheel! He'll run in it if I put him in it and block the opening but as soon as I let him he leaves. I put flour on the wheel, so I know he's not running at night. I got him an exercise ball as a last-ditch effort since I'm worried he's not exercising enough.


He loves it! He's litter trained so he has didn't have any accidents in it (and it's very easy to clean) and he got to run around and explore. I watched him the whole time. Of course, the negative is those slits for air. Should I cover them with tape perhaps? He likes it so I want to make it work for him.
Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you cover the slits then he won't have any fresh air coming in. I know other people have tried to make them safer but were never able to do so without compromising the air quality in it.


----------



## Marissa90 (Sep 5, 2017)

My hedgehog will NOT use her wheel whatsoever either. Ive tried over and over to help her get the hang of it but she wont. An experienced hedgehog owner gave me the suggestion of a wheel cover. You can find them on Etsy and its pretty much like a fleece wrap for the wheel so they wont slide off when theyre trying to run. I am thinking about getting one as a last resort chance to save the wheel for her. Have you ever tried one?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I recommend against fleece wheel covers because your hedgie's nail could get caught while running.


----------



## Honestly_Vitali (Aug 28, 2017)

But don't hedgehogs run around their cage? I'm sure mine does at least! I mean it's less than a wheel, but they still do run on fleece, right?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes they do run around the cage on fleece. The difference is if they get a nail caught on their wheel the wheel is spinning and will throw them around and injure their leg.


----------



## Honestly_Vitali (Aug 28, 2017)

Do you have any tips for getting a hedgehog to wheel then? It seems really unhealthy for him to be getting no exercise (except wandering around the room time). If exercise balls are out and I shouldn't try a wheel liner, what can I do to make him wheel?


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

What type of wheel are you currently using? Perhaps try a different one? A lot of members including myself recommend the CSBW, it's bigger than most pet store wheels and safer. Or you could try making your own wheel, there are tutorials online. Also with the CSBW you can change the position to suit your hedgie, so I used to tilt mine back so it helped him to stay on it as he runs so fast! >< It also has a height adjuster too so maybe you could try different settings and see if he prefers any? Also make sure his nails are trimmed as maybe he doesn't want to run if they are quite long?

Maybe put a treat on the wheel to encourage him to go on it and slowly move it to show him? An alternative is the spaceship wheel but I think they break easily and not as good for hedgies but it's a different type of running wheel and better than nothing if he does like it, which some seem to


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of wheel do you have?


----------



## Honestly_Vitali (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a CSBW. I'll try switching the height around. Maybe it is too high? I have it set kinda high to fit the pan under it, so I'll try putting it lower for tonight.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Ah ok yeah give that a go, is he a baby ~ maybe it is a bit high? Also try tilting it backwards if the height doesn't help as my boy ran more easily on it when I did that (helped him from sliding off it!) ><. You can do it by holding both the leg stands down with one arm on a flat surface and pulling the main back poll back with your other hand. Hope it helps! ^^


----------

